
N+1: Pussy Riot Closing Statements - jchrisa
http://nplusonemag.com/pussy-riot-closing-statements
======
sebandr
Where is the rage! Where is the power of the internet to shame the
authorities? These girls have voiced their yearning for freedom and real
democracy and have been martyred for it.

